# 2015 Felt Z5



## RussellT (Oct 6, 2014)

*2015 Felt Z5 - 50/34 groupset change*

I have a 2015 Felt Z5. I've been riding for about a year and a half. I have never been able to get into a comfortable cadence with the small front cog. I don't know all the technical terms. The bike came with I believe a 50/34 set.
My question is can I change the 34 cog to something a bit larger, knowing that I will loose some of the easiest gears but being able to find a more comfortable rythm.
If this is a silly request or you have any suggestions feel free to say so or make recommendations.
I work with a great bike shop and have very briefly discussed this with them but just wanted to see if I could get any feedback on this forum
Thanks
Russell


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

The short answer is, yes you can. I have a 2014 (UK spec) Z6, but have swapped the whole groupset for Ultegra 6800 11 speed... 52/36 front and 11/32 rear. I find this covers everything. If you like the 50 tooth big ring, there is nothing to stop you changing the inner ring only to 36 tooth.


----------

